# Can you Play an MMO on a private/Offline Server



## jahrs (Mar 22, 2019)

So ive been wondering about this for quite some time and figured id ask a group who knows more about the workings of games. 

Would it be possible to run your own server?

Could you turn any MMORPG into a single player game?

Thanks for the info


----------



## Reiten (Mar 22, 2019)

Short answer, yes. If you can get your hands on the server side software. Whether this software is available or not is a different matter. If memory serves, there are a lot of working World of Warcraft projects. Or for a more legal thing, look up Wurm.

Transforming a MMORPG to a single player is a bit of complex topic. If you want to do a full transformation, that might involve some serious rewriting of code. Though you could also do something like this, run a local server and connect to that, just bundle it up in one run-able file.


----------



## jahrs (Mar 22, 2019)

Cool so if i could get ahold of the serverside data i could just run my own local game. now the question is how to do that.


----------



## Reiten (Mar 22, 2019)

Well, google is your friend, though whether what you need, can be found will heavily depend on the game. and remember to be careful and not get a virus. Also note that even if you can get it running, it won't be as complete as the official servers.


----------



## jahrs (Mar 22, 2019)

Interesting. to be honest i mostly just want the ability to play through the game freely, maybe even with cheats if possible to just have fun with it.


----------



## Vorde (Mar 22, 2019)

I did this with Maplestory about 12 years ago, good times 
First time I ever worked with MySQL and learned how insanely frustrating databases were 
After 40+ hours I got it working


----------



## jahrs (Mar 22, 2019)

Im looking to do it with digimon masters offline havent played it in years and like the  game but want the freedom to play and do whatever like a sandbox mode.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Mar 22, 2019)

RaGEZONE Forums has a lot to offer when it comes to private server software.


----------



## jahrs (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks was looking at that place as well saw a thread about that exact thing about digimon masters as well


----------



## D4X (Apr 7, 2019)

jahrs said:


> Thanks was looking at that place as well saw a thread about that exact thing about digimon masters as well



Did you end up getting this working? One thing I remember about Digimon Masters Online was how frustrating hatching eggs and how high the failure rate was, so if there was any way to run your own private single-player server with cheats to get around that, that'd be awesome!


----------



## jahrs (Apr 7, 2019)

sadly no apparently the project was dropped prior to completion so things were buggy and shops didnt work and hackshield crashes the game constantly. tried for a solid week following the guide but no luck and not to many people recently were working on getting it to work


----------

